# Show off your Kindle bags! (girly or non-girly)



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I know we have an awesome thread on non-girly bags but I am interested to see what types of bags you all are using to transport your Kindle. This can include bags that you want to get to travel with your kindle as well. I kinda like feminine bags myself, I just bought a Namaste Malibu (yeah for vegan non-leather!) knitting bag in Olive this morning (its the 3rd picture down)

http://www.namasteneedles.com/products/handbags/handbags.php

Looks like more then enough room for my knitting and my Kindle, amongst the 10 billion other things I am always carrying around with me lol. I wish they had the lime green available but I guess that shade is only available in the spring, but I found a good price for it on woolgirl.com (10 bucks cheaper then most shops at least), and threw a couple of skeins of sock yarn to nab free shipping ( you can never have enough sock yarn  )


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

very cute~ I like the messenger bag too.........I'll have to peruse the site more. 
Thanks!
Kristie


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, very cute (love the Olive)! I don't need another bag... I don't need another bag...

When I finally get my Kindle, it's going in my current bag, the Coach Carly:







. Until I find a new bag. Which is inevitable -- the Carly is heavy empty (lots of hardware, but really cute).


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Vera Bradley Cargo Sling in Java Blue. It's huge and wears like a messenger bag. More than enough room for my Kindle, my DS, my huge wallet, my portable hard drive, and everything else I carry to and from work with me.

I'm a bit of a Vera Bradley fanatic though, so I have the backpack in Botanica.









as well as the much smaller Lola in Botanica, for all of those times I don't need a huge purse.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This is the bag I'll use for my Kindle. it includes a concealed carry option but isn't very girly


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

intinst said:


> Gotta protect your Kindle somehow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's mine. It's an Etiene Algier tote. It has two seperate sections with a zippered pocket between them, plus pockets along the side. I carry my Kindle in one section and my netbook in the other and there is still room for my cell, mp3 player, wallet, etc. I love it. (It's not really shiny at all-the flash was weird). I have a smaller leather bag for when I just need to carry my Kindle. It's in another thread here.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooh, I likey, NYCKindleFan!  It doesn't look like it's that big, either.  Do you mind me asking where you got it?


----------



## Bonnie22 (Dec 12, 2008)

NYCKindleFan, I have that same bag and I absolutely love it.  It's a great purse!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I just got one today, Vera Bradley Lola bag...pink elephants. Here is a picture of my new Kindle purse :









My colors from my whimsical decal girl skin blends in with the colors on the purse...lol


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Am I the only none purse using woman  
I use a plain black leather backpack on the back of my wheelchair. It has tons of pockets.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Am I the only none purse using woman
> I use a plain black leather backpack on the back of my wheelchair. It has tons of pockets.


Don't feel bad, I use to use my jeans pockets just a few weeks ago....never used purses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

marianner said:


> Ooh, I likey, NYCKindleFan! It doesn't look like it's that big, either. Do you mind me asking where you got it?


I got it from Ebags! Great service and free shipping!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

In case you didn't see it yesterday in another thread someone mentioned that if you are a AAA member and go through their travel store you can get a 20% discount and free shipping at ebags.  I checked it out last night and it is even off the sale price of Vera Bradley.  It makes them a really good price.  If you are AAA check it out.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'm a bit of a Vera Bradley fanatic though, so I have the backpack in Botanica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mikuto has done it again! I had never heard of Vera Bradley until I read this post. After I saw your Vera Bradley Cargo Sling in Java Blue, and read how roomy it was, I had to go check out the site! 
Well, to make a long story short, I fell in love with the cargo sling in Peacock! 
It is on my wish list now!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll still a student so I carry my kindle in backpacks and messenger bags (sometimes purses, which are Roxy):


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are lovely.   Is the front of the back pack pocket padded?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't imagine not having a handbag..I have too much stuff! LOL


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually have a bit of an addiction to purses and so I created a flickr set of those I have documented... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612983544631/

Here is my latest acquisition, it is by Orla Kiely, an irish designer based in London, a favorite of mine.

I bought this one on my birthday, as my gift to myself and created these pics of my day for my LJ blog.









She is introducing a line of housewares for Target next month and I can hardly wait!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

gasp! I love the storage bins on the right!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Those are lovely.  Is the front of the back pack pocket padded?


No its not padded, but I do have my gadget bag that fits perfectly over my k and perfects in while the backpack.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I actually have a bit of an addiction to purses and so I created a flickr set of those I have documented... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612983544631/
> 
> Here is my latest acquisition, it is by Orla Kiely, an irish designer based in London, a favorite of mine.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful.....Super Target can be seen from my window. Hubby must hide his wallet now! Lol!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I actually have a bit of an addiction to purses and so I created a flickr set of those I have documented... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612983544631/
> 
> Here is my latest acquisition, it is by Orla Kiely, an irish designer based in London, a favorite of mine.
> 
> ...


I love that red/white bowl-Anthropologie is a fun store! Looking forward to seeing those goodie in Target, another favorite of mine 
Ruby


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy birthday! Looks like you had a great time! I haven't been in an Anthropologie in years, I will have to find one.


----------

